# Looking for a 230mm case fan to replace one in TT Armor+



## KBD (Jul 11, 2008)

Guys,

Need some help finding a 230mm fan for a friend who wants to buy a TT Armor+ case but wants to replace the blue LED fan that comes with the case. He wants to go with a red and black theme with red LED fans and lights. He would even settle for a black non-LED fan but i cant find any of them around. I looked in the accesories section on the TT site but they don't have it eirther, its like they are forcing the buyer to go with blue theme (they dont even have replacement 230mm fans for Armor+). Places like performance-pcs that have custom 250mm fans dont have any 230mm at all. I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2008)

KBD said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need some help finding a 230mm fan for a friend who wants to buy a TT Armor+ case but wants to replace the blue LED fan that comes with the case. He wants to go with a red and black theme with red LED fans and lights. He would even settle for a black non-LED fan but i cant find any of them around. I looked in the accesories section on the TT site but they don't have it eirther, its like they are forcing the buyer to go with blue theme. Places like performance-pcs that have custom 250mm fans dont have any 230mm at all. I'd appreciate any suggestions.



Just remove the old LEDs and some other ones sure that be cheaper in the end.  Even if he had to buy a soldiering iron and soldier + the LEDs i'm sure it still work out cheaper.

Check your Radio Shack and  http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/

5mm Red/Green LED  
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&cp=&sr=1&origkw=led&kw=led&parentPage=search

Dual-wattage Soldering Iron
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...p=&sr=1&origkw=iron&kw=iron&parentPage=search


----------



## KBD (Jul 11, 2008)

In that case i'd better tell him to learn how to use a soldering iron, something i need to learn how to do myself as well.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2008)

You need this to in that case

Lead-Free Solder 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...r=1&origkw=solder&kw=solder&parentPage=search

You might want to get some flux. You dip the wire into it just before you apply solder to the wire.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...s&origkw=flux&support=support&tab=custRatings

Here's a little vid for you, you may find one there for wire's http://www.curiousinventor.com/guides/How_To_Solder

Some thing else 
http://www.ehow.com/how_2001558_sol...ce=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_campaign=yssp_art

Have fun..


----------



## KBD (Jul 11, 2008)

very helpful. i wanted to learn how to do this for a while but havent had a chance to get started. i may do this for my buddy or have him learn this first. thnx for your help


----------



## gimpster123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol- That's what I was going to suggest- either removing or replacing the existing led's.


----------



## rasinkane (Aug 26, 2010)

*230mm fans*

I am going to buy the Coolmaster HAF 932 case, and it comes with a 230mm red LED fan in the front. I want a blue one, but are hard to find, like the red one. Do I hear "Trade" any one. But, How long will you wait?
that is the ?


----------

